# USB not working in Virtualbox.



## Ex-Para (Mar 30, 2007)

I cant get the the USB bit to work in Virtual box with Vista host and XP guest, it gives me all the indications that it will work with all the ticks etc and identification of the USB device all correct but it is never shown in my computer. I have tried to make it work on and off for a few months now and I think just why the hell wont it. I have been on the V box forum but was not given or saw anything in detail but I presume it can be done, any help please.


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

turn on virtual box and click on settings, near the bottom of the list on left hand pane is USB, click on that and tick the box's enable USB controller and USB 2


----------



## Ex-Para (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply but this has been done, I have had USB working in Virtual box with XP host and Linux host and XP guest so why not Vista as host. I would appreciate any other suggestions.


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

in the window in usb settings click on second option on right pane and select the usb stick you are using (e.g kingston traveller or which ever)


----------



## Ex-Para (Mar 30, 2007)

To be honest that was the one of the first things I did, I have two sticks in the pane with the filters etc. and both have been installed successfully with their details in the pane. When the VM screen is up showing XP I can click on the small USB icon on the bottom and it tell me that the device and devices are connected and a description of them and when I click on devices at the top of the screen is see one or both devices are ticked but still it does not work. I have tried taking the sticks in and out at different times but I never see any activity from the small USB icon at the bottom.


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

although this link to the problem solver is with a mac os it seems vista as the same thing 
http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8069 
it might help you to sort the problem out.


----------



## Ex-Para (Mar 30, 2007)

I must thank you for the replies but still no joy, I have tried some of the advice in your last message but not all yet. No matter what stick I put in the USB slot no activity is shown by the USB icon although it is telling me they are attached and should work but when I connect with USB a printer I have, activity is then shown with the icon as it is installing but then says the device is not recognized, this is also the case with other other USB devices shows activity but not recognized. When I first put the sticks in I got the successfully installed but that is all no activity. What do you think is going on?


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

ok i have solved the problem by updating virtual box to the latest version and when you go into settings in virtual box tick only the first box for usb then make a filter for your usb stick, (enable usb controller). it should then work properly. link for update http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.8/VirtualBox-3.0.8-53138-Win.exe


----------



## Ex-Para (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats done it kevmacca worked first time only had to put a blank filter in the pane. Is there a thank you button somewhere to click on this forum so I can give a proper thank you.


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

your welcome ex-para, and you don't need to use a button  just glad to be of help.


----------

